# Fluorocarbon Knot(s)?



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I need advice on the best fluorocarbon knot for flies. I use the Palomar Knot with lures but the eyes of flies are much smaller and do not allow for the double pass through required when tying the Palomar know. What knot do y'all tie, Thanks!!!!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Loop knot


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Improved Homer Rhode.

Tie a double overhand knot (surgeon's knot) and snug it down a little so that it makes a little figure 8 (not tight). Pass the end of the tippet/leader through the hook eye and then run it back through the double over hand knot. Lube it up and pull it snug against the eye of the hook (you have to hold the tag in your mouth and pull on the standing part). Now, using the tag, throw a single overhand knot around the standing part and work it down towards the eye of the hook and snug it down around the standing part. However far from the eye of the hook you put this part of the knot is how big your loop will be so if you want a small loop, snug it down close to the eye, if you want a big loop snug it down farther from the eye. Now, lube it up again and pull firmly on the standing end. The double overhand knot that is against the eye will slide up and lock against the single overhand knot. Trim the tag. The explanation makes it sound way more difficult than it is. It's actually a very fast and easy knot to tie.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree Loop knot is the only way to go. Also retie after every fish over 15" or you are likely to break off the next fish.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Improved clinch knot.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

loop knot everytime


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Check this out and see if it helps


----------

